# Military Equivalent of 'Business Casual'?



## Pelorus (25 Oct 2011)

I'm going to be attending a seminar this coming weekend, and the dress is listed as follows:

"Business Casual (open collar with jacket) or military equivalent"

I'm assuming that No. 3B, possibly with the sweater, would be appropriate, but I thought I'd get some more input.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ekpiper (25 Oct 2011)

3c is probably your best bet, with no tie.  3b would be too casual, and 3 is too formal for what you've described.  Being Navy, you're required to wear long sleeved shirts with the sweater.


----------



## Occam (25 Oct 2011)

ekpiper said:
			
		

> 3c is probably your best bet, with no tie.  3b would be too casual, and 3 is too formal for what you've described.  Being Navy, you're required to wear long sleeved shirts with the sweater.



Says who?  Dress manual says nothing of the sort, and the long sleeve shirt worn with an open collar under a sweater looks like you've just come home from a riggers run in a foreign port.


----------



## Pusser (25 Oct 2011)

ekpiper said:
			
		

> 3c is probably your best bet, with no tie.  3b would be too casual, and 3 is too formal for what you've described.  Being Navy, you're required to wear long sleeved shirts with the sweater.



I'm with Occam on this one.  The sweater is a removable garment, but you can't remove it if you are wearing a long sleeve shirt without a tie.  There is no naval order of dress that allows you to wear a long sleeved shirt without a tie (or a short sleeved shirt with a tie for that matter).

For the OP, I would argue that any Number 3 order of dress would fit the bill.  Remember that Number 3 is a regular daily working uniform.  Despite the fact that we tend to look upon tunics as "formal" nowadays, they're really not.  Numbers 1 or 2 would be formal though.


----------



## ballz (25 Oct 2011)

Is there civie link for what the hell all the orders of dress are (specifically for army but if not that's cool)? I like to follow these dress & deportment threads, what's proper and where and stuff, especially since I'm soon done school and will soon have to ask these things if I don't, but I have no idea what's going on when the letters and numbers start coming out. All I know are combats and DEUs.


----------



## Sig_Des (25 Oct 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> Is there civie link for what the hell all the orders of dress are (specifically for army but if not that's cool)? I like to follow these dress & deportment threads, what's proper and where and stuff, especially since I'm soon done school and will soon have to ask these things if I don't, but I have no idea what's going on when the letters and numbers start coming out. All I know are combats and DEUs.



http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/life-vie/uniforms-uniformes-eng.asp

CF Dress Instructions. Check out Chapter 6. Annex C should be what you're looking for


----------



## Davionn (25 Oct 2011)

And for civi-side...


http://www.dresscodeguide.com/


----------



## dapaterson (25 Oct 2011)

I know of one workplace where, during a group bonding session, staff were asked to come up with ideas to make their work more fun.  They broke up into small groups, then brainstormed.

One group thought about it, reflected on how "Casual Fridays" was popular, and decided to take it to the next level:  "Clothing Optional Thursdays".


...but then I guess that would be the un-dress of the day...


----------



## Sig_Des (25 Oct 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I know of one workplace where, during a group bonding session, staff were asked to come up with ideas to make their work more fun.  They broke up into small groups, then brainstormed.
> 
> One group thought about it, reflected on how "Casual Fridays" was popular, and decided to take it to the next level:  "Clothing Optional Thursdays".
> 
> ...



I remember at a cubicle farm I worked at in Ottawa, certain people took exception with our teams "Casual Friday's" dress. I guess it was considered too casual.

Couple of guys decided to go to value village and purchase a few items for the following Friday. Both come in looking like early 1960's business accountants. Tight short-sleeve button up white collar shirts, wool trousers, skinny black ties, wool button up sweater vests, and horn-rimmed glasses, and hair greased and slicked to death.

The fashion statement backfired when they were complimented on their dress by some older contractors.


----------



## ballz (25 Oct 2011)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/life-vie/uniforms-uniformes-eng.asp
> 
> CF Dress Instructions. Check out Chapter 6. Annex C should be what you're looking for



Cheers


----------



## ekpiper (25 Oct 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> Says who?  Dress manual says nothing of the sort, and the long sleeve shirt worn with an open collar under a sweater looks like you've just come home from a riggers run in a foreign port.



Woops...my mistake.  I didn't see the annotation above 'Navy: shall be worn with long sleeved shirts only' where it says 'Necktie:'
 :facepalm:


----------

